

  	pip 1.3 out: SSL cert verification, https default for PyPI - kmfrk
https://pypi.python.org/pypi/pip#id1

======
kmfrk
An update is available for virtualenv as well:
<https://pypi.python.org/pypi/virtualenv>.

